
“All my HTTPS traffic was sniffed and I got pwned” - MilnerRoute
https://twitter.com/spazef0rze/status/1067583791596781570
======
knolax
Direct Link:

[https://www.secorvo.de/publikationen/headsetup-
vulnerability...](https://www.secorvo.de/publikationen/headsetup-
vulnerability-report-secorvo-2018.pdf)

Seinhouser Headphone SDK installs a certificate on the trusted root
certificate store but also gives anyone with the SDK the private key.

